# FreeBSD on HP DL585 G2 or IBM X3755?



## fleon (Jul 10, 2013)

Does anyone know what my chances are of getting FreeBSD running on either of these? Ideally, if you're actually doing it I'd really like to hear about it.

I believe HP DL582 has a weird Ethernet which wasn't supported in 8 but was okay in 7.2 (an option - I liked 7.2). I don't know about 9.1 (or I may be able to port the driver). The IBM X3755 is completely unknown to me.

In case anyone's wondering, both of these high-end servers are now available cheap, as I don't think they're supported by current versions of VM Ware or Windows Server. I want one because they support lots of RAM and I need all I can get to do something with Open Streetmap. Unfortunately I've never seen one of either of these, at least with the lid off, never mind trying to install FreeBSD.

Incidentally, I don't particularly care about high-end Ethernet or RAID controllers they might have, as long as I can boot them somehow and get /an/ Ethernet card working I can happily use them chomp through the XML over NFS. I don't even know if they support PCI slots.


----------



## gschadow (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry I am late responding. I am running DL585s G1 and G2 for many years, somewhere since 2004 or so. I love them.

From time to time I have stability problems with some versions of FreeBSD, but once resolved it's really fun. My newest one with 96 GB and 24 CPUs ... still needs to be broken in as its bucking under heavy IO.


----------

